
Show HN: Bugg.ly – Manage all your bug's and user suggestions in one place - nadermx
https://bugg.ly/?ref=HN
======
nadermx
Hey Hacker News, We made bugg.ly to solve a problem we have been having with
our side projects and growing projects. Having to set up a email sometimes for
each and then dealing with buggs and suggestions gets a bit complicated. Tried
to simplify this process by making it a easy to paste footer link for each
project and one admin panel for them with no barrier for entry for the user to
suggest something.

------
timvdalen

      [$interpolate:interr] Can't interpolate: {{ vm.TL('form.username_placeholder') }}
        ReferenceError: langs is not defined
        http://errors.angularjs.org/1.6.3/$interpolate/interr?p0=%7B%7B%20vm.TL('fo…e_placeholder')%20%7D%7D&p1=ReferenceError%3A%20langs%20is%20not%20defined
        at vendor.bd1dc7a8.js:3
        at Function.yf.interr (vendor.bd1dc7a8.js:7)
        at l.exp (vendor.bd1dc7a8.js:5)
        at Object.pre (vendor.bd1dc7a8.js:5)
        at vendor.bd1dc7a8.js:3
        at va (vendor.bd1dc7a8.js:5)
        at n (vendor.bd1dc7a8.js:4)
        at g (vendor.bd1dc7a8.js:4)
        at g (vendor.bd1dc7a8.js:4)
        at n (vendor.bd1dc7a8.js:4)

~~~
itslou
We are looking at that right now. Thanks.

------
breakingcups
Ironically, Buggly seems a bit... buggy. This is what I see when I click on
the link: [http://imgur.com/a/5xUAz](http://imgur.com/a/5xUAz)

Now tell me, where would I report this?

~~~
nadermx
That is odd. On the footer there should be the link showing up to report any
bugg

------
jasondecastro
Error messages appear to be in Spanish:
[http://i.imgur.com/1ixYNUK.png](http://i.imgur.com/1ixYNUK.png)

~~~
nadermx
thanks, updating that tomorrow when I wake up

------
richardboegli
This does look interesting

